# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Cisco ATA186

## JS

Τα ΑΤΑ για να παίξουν πρέπει να βάλουμε το image που θέλουμε.
Το ένα βιβλιαράκι που έχουν μέσα δίνει ένα λινκ με όλο το pdf για το πως θα χειριστούμε τα ΑΤΑ. Εκεί έχει και πληροφορίες για το πως θα φορτώσουμε το image που θέλουμε (H323).
AdminGuidePdf: http://www.cisco.com/univercd/cc/td/...admn/index.htm

To image βρίσκεται εδώ : http://briefcase.pathfinder.gr/downl...-030909a-1.zip

Στο zip αρχείο έχει όλα τα απαραίτητα ακόμα και ενα howto για να κάνεις manual update το νέο image.

Βασικές πληροφορίες για το πως θα ρυθμίσετε την ΙΡ με χρήση τηλεφώνου πάνω στο ΑΤΑ (γίνεται και με web αν ξέρετε την ΙΡ του ΑΤΑ) θα βρείτε στο συνημμένο pdf.

Τέλος η παρακάτω διαδικασία χρησιμοποιείται για να κάνετε reset το ΑΤΑ στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1. Take the phone off hook. 
2. Press the illuminating red button on the top of the ATA and dial 322873738#. 
(The numbers spell FACTRESET# on the telephone)
3. Voice prompt will ask you to dial * to save the changes you have just made. 
4. Press * on your phone's keypad. 
5. Hang up the phone.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Αν ξέχασα κάτι ή θέλετε κάτι άλλο που δεν βρήκατε, ρωτήστε  ::

----------


## JS

*ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΚΑΙ "DEFAULT" DIAL TONES ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΤΑ186*

(δεν ξέρω γιατί θα θέλατε να το κάνετε αλλά αφού υπάρχει η πληροφορία είπα να την μεταδώσω...ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ...ΔΕΝ έχει δοκιμαστεί απο εμένα)

Στα κατάλληλα κουτάκια του web interface του ΑΤΑ βάζετε ένα απο τα παρακάτω:

US standard
2,31538,30831,3100,3885,1,0,0,1000

US fast stutter
2,31538,30831,3100,3885,0,1200,1200,1000

US slow stutter
2,31538,30831,3100,3885,0,8000,500,1000

Or try this european single tone dial tone...
1,30959,0,4253,0, 1, 0, 0,1500

Mexico
DialTone: 2,31537,30829,1268,1589,1,0,0,1000
BusyTone: 2,30466,28958,926,1176,0,4000,4000,0
ReorderTone: 2,30466,28958,1455,1176,1,0,0,2000
RingBackTone: 2,30829,30466,1496,1638,0,16000,32000,0

Japan
DialTone: 1,31163,0,3848,0,1,0,0,1000
BusyTone: 1,31163,0,1366,0,0,4000,4000,0
ReorderTone: 1,31163,0,1366,0,4000,4000,0
RingBackTone: 2,31288,31034,1858,2542,0,8000,16000,0

China
DialTone: 1,30742,0,2414,0,1,0,0,1000
BusyTone: 1,30742,0,1354,0,0,2800,2800,0
ReorderTone: 1,30742,0,1354,0,0,5600,5600,0
RingBackTone: 1,30742,0,1524,0,0,8000,32000,0

Germany
DialTone: 1,30958,0,2280,0,1,0,0,1000
BusyTone: 1,30958,0,810,0,0,3840,3840,0
ReorderTone: 1,30958,0,1284,0,0,1920,1920,0
RingBackTone: 1,30958,0,1445,0,0,8000,32000,0

Και σε περίπτωση που θέλετε να φτιάξετε δικό σας, αντιγράφω απο το administration guide:

The Cisco ATA plays the dial tone when it is ready to accept the first digit of a remote address to make an outgoing call.

Default values for the nine-integer array
ntone—2 
freq0—31538 
freq1—30831 
level0—1380 
level1—1740 
steady—1 
on-time—0 
off-time—0 
total time to play tone—1000

Tone Parameter Syntax

ntone is the number of frequency components (0, 1 or 2). 
freq[0] (Hz) is the transformed frequency of the first frequency component (-32768 to 32767). 

------------------------------------------------------
Note Only positive values can be configured to the Cisco ATA 186. For negative values, use the 16-bit 2's-complement value. For example, enter -1 as 65535 or 0xffff. 

-----------------------------------------------
freq[1] is the transformed frequency of the second frequency component (-32768 to 32767). 
level[0] is the transformed amplitude of the first frequency component (-32768 to 32767). 
level[1] is the transformed amplitude of the second frequency component (-32768 to 32767). 
steady controls whether the tone is constant or intermittent. A value of 1 indicates a steady tone and causes the Cisco ATA to ignore the on-time and off-time parameters. A value of 0 indicates an on/off tone pattern and causes the Cisco ATA to use the on-time and off-time parameters. 
on-time controls the length of time the tone is heard in milliseconds (ms) expressed as an integer from 0 to 0xffff sample at 8000 samples/second. 
off-time controls the length of time between audible tones in milliseconds (ms) expressed as an integer from 0 to 0xffff sample at 8000 samples/second. 
total-tone-time controls the length of time the tone is audible (0 to 0xffff). For DialTone, BusyTone, ReorderTone, and RingBackTone, the configurable value is the number of 10 ms units (100 = 1 second).

----------


## jasonpap

Παρελήφθησαν (thx dti).Μερικές ερωτησούλες.Υπάρχει κάποιο guide με αναλυτικό description των ip/dev.Το site της cisco είναι λίγο αχανές..  ::  Κάτι ακόμα,προσπάθησα να καλέσω από netmeeting το cisco αλλά απέρριπτε αυτόματα την κλήση χωρίς να χτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο-υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση? Ακόμη,είναι δυνατή η επικοινωνία μέσω ΝΑΤ? 

Αυτά  ::  

Thanx

----------


## bond

> Ακόμη,είναι δυνατή η επικοινωνία μέσω ΝΑΤ?


Σε sip απλά κάνεις map, στο cisco τις πόρτες Sipport (5060) και Mediaport (16384). Επείδη κάπου το διάβασα έκανα map και την επόμενη 16385 αλλά δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται.
Το ερώτημα μου είναι, σε Η.323 τι γίνεται με ΝΑΤ;

----------


## jasonpap

Τελικά υπάρχει τρόπος να σε καλούν από netmeeting??

----------


## dti

Μέσω κάποιου gatekeeper & asterisk σίγουρα ναι.
Το είχα δοκιμάσει στο gatekeeper που είχε στήσει πριν 2-3 μήνες ο harisk.

----------


## paravoid

> Τελικά υπάρχει τρόπος να σε καλούν από netmeeting??


Ναι, πριν από λίγο το δοκιμάσαμε με το DiGi.
O DiGi με ένα ATA186 και εγώ με NetMeeting (με σεταρισμένο τον gatekeeper του και το νούμερο μου στο Options > Advanced Calling)
Και αν και είμαστε 10 hops  ::  και χωρίς QoS έπαιξε ικανοποιητικά καλά (= σχεδόν καθόλου delay και ελάχιστες διακοπές) δεδομένου ότι κάποια από τα ενδιάμεσα link μας υπολειτουργούν  :: 

Edit: Δεν χρησιμοποιήσαμε Asterisk

----------


## jasonpap

Ωραία,οι σοβαρές δοκιμές θα αρχίσουν απο αύριο και σε μας.Πάντως είναι κλασικό cisco,άπειρες ρυθμίσεις  ::  Μήπως έχει κάποιος να μου προτίνει έναν gatekeeper ? (αρχικά για win)

----------


## papashark

To gnuk για linux & win, στα πρώτα το δουλεύει πολύ καλά ο JS, στα win ούτε ο JS ούτε εγώ καταφέραμε να το κάνουμε να παίξει.

Υπάρχει και το Dual Gatekeeper που είναι μόνο για win. Τον έχω εγκαταστήση αλλά δεν έχω μπορέσει να κάνω register τα ΑΤΑ, μόνο άλλα PC με Netmeeting για την ώρα....

----------


## jasonpap

Κατάφερα να στήσω εναν gk τελικά.Ορίζω αριθμούς και καλώ από το cisco netmeeting.Ολα μια χαρά.Οταν προσπαθώ να καλέσω από netmeeting cisco πέρνω πάντα connection refused από το cisco.Eίναι κάποια ρύθμιση του cisco??  ::

----------


## ice

Ti gatekeeper εχετε στησει ????

----------


## Painter

Εγώ πάντως έχω στήσει (10.20.217.1) το opengk και άν και τελικά έχει δυσκολίες στο να δουλέψει σαν service, ξεκινώντας το απο command line με "opengk /debug" τελικά σηκώνεται και δουλεύει τουλάχιστον με το netmeeting. 
Αν παίζει το λίνκ απο Τάκης-Βάρδας και πέρα μπορείτε να καλέσετε το 166 (auto answer netmeeting me live cam -no sound).

----------


## ice

εστησα και εγω το opengk και απο νετμεετινγκ στο cisco περνω το αναποδο με δυσκολευει ακομα

----------


## AbC

Gia aytous pou paideyontai me thn periptosh Netmeeting callto: Cisco, exo mia lysh h opoia einai kapos kompogianitikh  :: 

Stis ry8miseis tou Netmeeting, oriste os gateway to IP tou Cisco sas. Epeita kaleste to UID tou port1 h tou port2 kai 8a deite oti to Cisco mporei kai apanta sthn klhsh apo to Netmeeting.

Vevaia auto einai enoxlhtiko. Ka8e fora opou 8a 8elete na kalesete ena diaforetiko atomo piso apo Cisco ATA h se kapoio allo VoIP software, 8a prepei na allazete th ru8mish tou Gateway... Den vrhka kamia kalyterh lush, mias kai me Gatekeepers den asxolh8hka ka8olou.

Elpizo na voh8hsa

----------


## DiGi

Το new image για το ΑΤΑ 186

ΕΔΩ

(δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα)

----------


## avel

> Το new image για το ΑΤΑ 186
> 
> ΕΔΩ
> 
> (δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα)


Το δοκίμασα εγώ, δεν παρατήρησα κανένα πρόβλημα...

Release Notes για το 3.0

Ενδωμεταξύ (17/2/2004) βγήκε και το 3.1:

Relase Notes για το 3.1

----------


## Panos2000

Καλά, δεν μπορούσαν να τα κάνουν πιο απλά; Τα Cisco ATA 186 είναι η πρώτη μου επαφή με VoIP και απο την όλη εμπειρία (μέχρι στιγμής) θα σύστηνα σε όλους να μείνουν μακριά! Τέλος πάντων...

Τελικά παίζουν μόνα τους ή χρειάζονται οπωσδήποτε στήσιμο Gatekeeper ή άλλου server;

----------


## papashark

Πάντα με gatekeeper/gateway


*** ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ, για 2 μόνο συσκευές, μπορείς και χωρίς gatekeeper/gateway σύμφωνα με τους συνάδελφους από το Ηράκλειο, βάζωντας αντί για gatekeeper την ΙΡ της άλλης συσκευής.

----------


## Lewis

> Το new image για το ΑΤΑ 186
> 
> ΕΔΩ
> 
> (δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα)


εγώ έβαλα και το 3.1 και δνε έιδα διαφορά  :: )

κανένα firmware για ΑΤΑ-182 ??

----------


## boge

> Καλά, δεν μπορούσαν να τα κάνουν πιο απλά; Τα Cisco ATA 186 είναι η πρώτη μου επαφή με VoIP και απο την όλη εμπειρία (μέχρι στιγμής) θα σύστηνα σε όλους να μείνουν μακριά! Τέλος πάντων...
> 
> Τελικά παίζουν μόνα τους ή χρειάζονται οπωσδήποτε στήσιμο Gatekeeper ή άλλου server;


Γιατί λες να μείνουν μακριά;

Μπορούν να δουέψον και μόνα τους.

----------


## Tbl

Εχει κανεις SIP firmware για το ΑΤΑ-186 ?

----------


## Tony_Ts

Σε εμένα σε πρόχειρο στήσιμο σε LAN, λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόβλημα και προς τις δύο κατευθύνσεις. Για GateKeeper έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τον OpenH323 Gatekeeper που μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ. Το λογισμικό το έτρεξα στο περιβάλλον Windows 2000 Pro με ένα μικρό κι απλό config file που παρέχεται (gnugk.ini). Στο Netmeeting δήλωσα να κάνει login με τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου κι όχι με το όνομα για να μπορεί να καλείται από τις συσκευές που είχα πάνω στο ΑΤΑ186 που χρησιμοποίησα με Version: v2.15 ata18x (Build 020927a).

----------


## password

> Μέσω κάποιου gatekeeper & asterisk σίγουρα ναι.
> Το είχα δοκιμάσει στο gatekeeper που είχε στήσει πριν 2-3 μήνες ο harisk.


Αν και λίγο άσχετος, θα τολμήσω να ρωτήσω... αυτό το gatekeeper τι είναι και πως λειτουργεί???

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Μέσω κάποιου gatekeeper & asterisk σίγουρα ναι.
> Το είχα δοκιμάσει στο gatekeeper που είχε στήσει πριν 2-3 μήνες ο harisk.
> 
> 
> Αν και λίγο άσχετος, θα τολμήσω να ρωτήσω... αυτό το gatekeeper τι είναι και πως λειτουργεί???


Το gatekeeper είναι ο server που ενώνονται οι voip συσκευές/εφαρμογές που τρέχουν Η323.

Στο awmn συνήθως δεν χρησιμοποιούμε H323 αλλά sip, που χρησιμοποιούν sip proxies (ο αντίστοιχος server)

----------


## password

> Το gatekeeper είναι ο server που ενώνονται οι voip συσκευές/εφαρμογές που τρέχουν Η323.


Όσα ATA υποστηρίζουν SIP, έχουν και H.323?

----------


## JS

Όχι απαραίτητα.
Τα ΑΤΑ18χ πχ έχουν διαφορετικά firmware για SIP/H323.
Το Linksys PAP2 πουχου είναι μόνο SIP.

Είναι άλλα πρωτόκολλα εντελώς.




κοίτα να δεις που υπάρχει και φως στο τούνελ...ξεθάβονται post αρχαία απο ψαχνόμενους νέους !!!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

μπας και έχουμε το sip firmware 3.2?!?  ::

----------


## andreas

εδω εισαι
Ειναι το τελευατιο σε sip αποτι βλεπω

Οποιος προλαβε προλαβε..... Μας την ειπαν...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

::  
Άψογος!

----------


## vabiris

εχει κανεις το τελευταιο firmware? με εχει γκαστρωσει να το βρω ελεος!

----------


## nc

> εχει κανεις το τελευταιο firmware? με εχει γκαστρωσει να το βρω ελεος!


...



```
Release  	3.2(1)
Filename 	ata_03_02_01_sip_050616_a.zip
Release Date 	22/Jun/2005
Description 	ATA Version 3.2.1 software for SIP
Size 	846.44 KB (866751 bytes)
Router Checksum 	0x6d1
MD5 	9f7fc90c3d5b8901c3e9c150e00878ac
```

----------


## vabiris

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------

